# Anyone got one of these for Easter?



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2017)

It's a "Branston Briem Egg; a cheddar shell surrounding soft brie and a tangy Branston pickle centre." Mmmmm!!!!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 14, 2017)

Ohhh sounds dreamy  x


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow, yummeee


----------



## Steff (Apr 15, 2017)

Heartburn in a pic ha


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh no! Couldn't eat that if you paid me!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 15, 2017)

Cheese and pickles is one of my favourites.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 16, 2017)

Are they real - not on Branston's site - wondered how big they were - is that a teaspoon of pickle or a pint?


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2017)

Not available yet! According to their Facebook page, they're wondering whether they should make some for next year, I'd buy one ( or two, or three....)


----------



## Ditto (Apr 16, 2017)

That's a hoot. I'd quite like one of them. Better for me than the giant box of Milk Tray I have been given!  My son says he couldn't find anything decent garden wise to give me and thinks I can maybe have a few? What do you think? Should I risk five or six?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

Ditto said:


> That's a hoot. I'd quite like one of them. Better for me than the giant box of Milk Tray I have been given!  My son says he couldn't find anything decent garden wise to give me and thinks I can maybe have a few? What do you think? Should I risk five or six?


Spread them over the next few months till he gets you your Christmas box


----------



## Ljc (Apr 16, 2017)

Ditto said:


> That's a hoot. I'd quite like one of them. Better for me than the giant box of Milk Tray I have been given!  My son says he couldn't find anything decent garden wise to give me and thinks I can maybe have a few? What do you think? Should I risk five or six?


Have one a day.  Or if they start shouting at you "eat me" pass them on to someone else so you won't be tempted


----------



## Ditto (Apr 19, 2017)

I've been eating them by the bunch! Agh I can't do normal. Mum will finish them off. I'm back on the wagon now after Easter....with any luck...


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 19, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I've been eating them by the bunch! Agh I can't do normal. Mum will finish them off. I'm back on the wagon now after Easter....with any luck...


You can do it Ditto  - you know we're all behind you  - oh by the way  - if I can use this thread  - will you be at the Meet in Manchester on Sat 15 July? Would be good to meet you


----------



## Ditto (Apr 22, 2017)

There's a meet and greet? I will see if sisters are up for it. I don't usually go anywhere on my own, I'm far too shy.  It would be nice to meet up.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 22, 2017)

Ditto said:


> There's a meet and greet? I will see if sisters are up for it. I don't usually go anywhere on my own, I'm far too shy.  It would be nice to meet up.


That's great Ditto - sisters or no sisters it would be lovely to meet you  too - y'know put a face to a name! I'll probably be on my own too  - unless younger daughter decides to come along at last minute! I have sent you a pm  - look in the inbox next to your 'alerts' box. x
WL


----------



## Ditto (Apr 22, 2017)

I will be able to see it as usual no doubt, but can't reply for some reason! Is there a thread for the meet up...hope I can stay online long enough to find it!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 22, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I will be able to see it as usual no doubt, but can't reply for some reason! Is there a thread for the meet up...hope I can stay online long enough to find it!


Yes  - go to Forums then scroll down to Events 2017 - it's about the 4th one down- hope you find it x
WL


----------

